# Snacks in the blind



## Spoonbill (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay what's everyone's favorite snack in the duck blind? On a good hunt when my barrel sticker is melting off and my face paint is looking great I enjoy a hardees bacon egg and cheese. Delivered to me in similar fashion as the duck dynasty crew has zaxbys delivered.


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 16, 2014)

That would be nice but I usually have to stick with the Little Debbie snacks because my hunts aren't that hot..... Do you use the same camo pattern as the DD guy in the commercial? If so I might have to change and see if it works for me.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 16, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> That would be nice but I usually have to stick with the Little Debbie snacks because my hunts aren't that hot..... Do you use the same camp pattern as the DD guy in the commercial? If so I might have to change and see if it works for me.



Similar but not a carbon copy. As you can see in my photo the cut em all boyz go hard... All day.. Every day


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't have time to eat when i am in the duck blind......


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't have barrel stickers but we usually eat honey buns or toastchee crackers, and gotta have my diet sundrop or diet dew.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 16, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I don't have barrel stickers but we usually eat honey buns or toastchee crackers, and gotta have my diet sundrop or diet dew.



Sounds like a decent breakfast.  
You should try barrel stickers, once I put mine on I could kill ducks 15yds further.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 16, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Sounds like a decent breakfast.
> You should try barrel stickers, once I put mine on I could kill ducks 15yds further.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2014)

Trail Mix with nuts and chocolate.

Back in the day, one pan bacon and eggs.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Sounds like a decent breakfast.
> You should try barrel stickers, once I put mine on I could kill ducks 15yds further.



Ohh you will fit right in when duck season rolls around!


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 17, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Ohh you will fit right in when duck season rolls around!



Thanks sounds like a good deal. The cut em all boyz are ready to make their mark in georgia


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 17, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Trail Mix with nuts and chocolate.
> 
> Back in the day, one pan bacon and eggs.



I want to go to back in the day!!


----------



## specialk (Apr 17, 2014)

I nibble on natty lites......


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 17, 2014)

specialk said:


> I nibble on natty lites......



Nothing like some 12 oz curls early in the morning


----------



## drdarby45 (Apr 17, 2014)

usually some smashed up packaged food I scrounge out of my blindbag


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 17, 2014)

The cut em all boyz are in negotiations to become Waffle House pro staff for the up coming year.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Apr 18, 2014)

I gotta feelin you wont make it long.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> The cut em all boyz are in negotiations to become Waffle House pro staff for the up coming year.



Well, from the looks of it, one of them already is.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I gotta feelin you wont make it long.



Well that's just like your opinion man


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

HandgunHTR said:


> Well, from the looks of it, one of them already is.



Don't worry he lost the weight carrying all of our decoys to and from the blind


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I gotta feelin you wont make it long.



What would give you that feeling


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> What would give you that feeling



It's probably my barrel stickers. It tends to put people on edge


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> It's probably my barrel stickers. It tends to put people on edge


Well that's just like your opinion man.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well that's just like your opinion man.



Haha were you able to view the el camino crews history??  
I'm sending you the link


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Haha were you able to view the el camino crews history??
> I'm sending you the link


Already read it.

 I wasn't impressed. 

The post you linked to is five years old!!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Apr 18, 2014)

Choco moon pies!


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Already read it.
> 
> I wasn't impressed.
> 
> The post you linked to is five years old!!



We have been around long for quite some time.  
Internationally known, but homegrown!


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

bowtechrulez said:


> Choco moon pies!



Classic, that was a sweet looking boat in ur thread!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I want to go to back in the day!!



Its pretty easy.  I have one of the old blue speckled pots and a one eye stove.  Cook the bacon first, drain part of the grease, add scrambled eggs (pre-prepared and brought in a tupperware container preseasoned). Either crumble bacon and add to eggs or eat the strips.  Serve in cups or paper plates. 

I've done the same thing with fresh caught fish with bacon.  Hard to beat.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 19, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Its pretty easy.  I have one of the old blue speckled pots and a one eye stove.  Cook the bacon first, drain part of the grease, add scrambled eggs (pre-prepared and brought in a tupperware container preseasoned). Either crumble bacon and add to eggs or eat the strips.  Serve in cups or paper plates.
> 
> I've done the same thing with fresh caught fish with bacon.  Hard to beat.



This is a real duck hunter


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 19, 2014)

Cranberry Redbulls
Snack sticks from Newborn Taxidermy
Home made deer jerky.
Debbie cakes don't matter what kind.
Scramblers if in a pit with a stove. Grits, deer sausage, cheese and a biscuit ate out of a cup nothing like it with a freeze setting in.
Warm muggy days I'll take water and Mountain Dew. 

Mostly finger stuff but them occasions where there's cook ware might as well partake in a good meal.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Apr 19, 2014)

Bro I need to come eat......I mean hunt with you! Sound like y'all have nap time too? 



deast1988 said:


> Cranberry Redbulls
> Snack sticks from Newborn Taxidermy
> Home made deer jerky.
> Debbie cakes don't matter what kind.
> ...


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 19, 2014)

bowtechrulez said:


> Bro I need to come eat......I mean hunt with you! Sound like y'all have nap time too?



Sleep when your dead.

Redbulls for life.

When I'm in a pit it's outta state might as well enjoy the finer things when your there mid morning lulls and such. You normally paying top dollar for your seat. The deer I kill plenty to carry a stash anywhere I'm chasing ducks.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 19, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Sleep when your dead.
> 
> Redbulls for life.
> 
> When I'm in a pit it's outta state might as well enjoy the finer things when your there mid morning lulls and such. You normally paying top dollar for your seat. The deer I kill plenty to carry a stash anywhere I'm chasing ducks.



Tell me about the "team middle georgia stick slingers"


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 19, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Tell me about the "team middle georgia stick slingers"



We didn't do as good as we would've liked but still stuck a few.  me and some buddies partake in the bow challenge. 

Gotta do sumthin to pass the time during  them dang warm months.  besides shooting doves.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 19, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> We didn't do as good as we would've liked but still stuck a few.  me and some buddies partake in the bow challenge.
> 
> Gotta do sumthin to pass the time during  them dang warm months.  besides shooting doves.



Cool deal brother. I was just checking if they were a waterfowlin crew


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 21, 2014)

He didn't last long


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nope. Seems like the sneakbackoners never do.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 21, 2014)

It s like shootnem on the water. You point and pull.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 21, 2014)

I eat merg burgers


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 22, 2014)

They never learn.  they fuss and whine about this site on other forums and talk about how they don't like it, but they just can't resist trying to come back.  If it's that bad, stay away. PLEASE.   I just don't get it.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Apr 23, 2014)

Minus the moon pie my all time fav late jan when in the low teens is ghost pepper and shot of fireball


----------



## WhackemWilly (Apr 23, 2014)

bowtechrulez said:


> Minus the moon pie my all time fav late jan when in the low teens is ghost pepper and shot of fireball



I honestly clinched up reading this… haha


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 24, 2014)

bowtechrulez said:


> Minus the moon pie my all time fav late jan when in the low teens is ghost pepper and shot of fireball



You like the mad dog 357 ghost too!
My buddy ordered a bottle can't be all that bad worlds hottest hot sauce according to the web everything's true if you read it online. I'll give y'all an update soon as I get a drop of this stuff on my mergansers burgers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2014)

bowtechrulez said:


> Minus the moon pie my all time fav late jan when in the low teens is ghost pepper and shot of fireball



I just don't see how being cold, balled up in a corner, crying, clutching your belly, and unable to breathe could be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Apr 26, 2014)

To me it a great substitute for hand/foot Warmers!!!! Keep waders real warm after 30 min lol


----------

